# Replacing rivets with screws - Useful?



## Frick (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all.

Ok, so my case is kinda budgety and sometimes the fans make it vibrate. Pretty annoying, as the fans themselves are pretty quiet but the vibrations are not. Now I've noticed that some of the rivets seems to be of bad quality or something, because everthing moves around. Some rivets look to be almost loose.

Do you think it would help to replace them (at least the bad ones) with proper screws, and possibly ad some material between the metal so it's not metal touching metal? I have a nice drill at my disposal atm.

Thank you for looking!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

yea it would work good as long as it wassnt in the way of other things, like i had a old TAC case that someone changed a rivet to a screw and the side panel would bow due to the screw head being big


----------



## AsRock (Jan 31, 2011)

I was thinking of doing that but not for the same reason. Mine reason was for a respray and more i thought about it screws would not do the job and be better of with nut and bolt with those split washers to help to keep it all tight.

Maybe give MKMods\Cyberdruid a buzz they love modding cases to make them better.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure, you can replace the rivets with screws. You could also borrow a hand rivet gun and replace the lose rivets.


----------



## JimmyJump (Jan 31, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Sure, you can replace the rivets with screws. You could also borrow a hand rivet gun and replace the lose rivets.



Exactly... a hand rivet tool -even a good one- doesn't cost that much. Only problem would be that you wouldn't be able to reach certain nooks and crannies when having to work from the inside...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 31, 2011)

For the proxy material, you could use some rubber grommets. Works wonders.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 2, 2011)

You could also re-seat the rivets...just squeeze the piss out of 'em with vice grip or hammer 'em tighter.


----------

